# Fiskars experience



## 2broke2ride (Jan 2, 2016)

Dad bought me an x27 for Christmas (I asked for it mostly out of curiosity). I have to say that if I had known about this a year and a half ago when I bought my splitter I probably wouldn't have bought the splitter This thing works as great as everyone says it does! We cut 8 white oaks in the yard a couple of weeks ago and I have been processing as time allows and have done all of the splitting thus far by hand. This thing doesn't not beat me up or wear me out anywhere near like my 8 pound maul used to. What makes these work so good? Is it the sharpness? I've tried splitting wood with a regular axe and it just can't compare.


----------



## TheAardvark (Jan 2, 2016)

I think sharpness, weight and speed. Its like driving a sports car compared to a dump truck 8 pound maul.


----------



## Hasufel (Jan 2, 2016)

The Fiskars are EXTREMELY sharp. I didn't realize just how sharp until I thwacked myself with one.  They work great, but don't let their light weight fool you--they can do serious damage!


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Jan 2, 2016)

I think it's the sharp, concave wedge design. It works well for 2 reasons. #1 As it drives deeper it forces the wood out in a non-linear fashion. (hard to explain). #2 the wedge design ensures very little surface contact between the wedge & wood, this means it drives deeper for X amount of energy because it loses less energy to friction and it has a MUCH lower tendency to stick in the wood.

The "sharpness" of the edge only has marginal benefit. Having a razor sharp edge doesn't really gain anything over having a "relatively sharp edge". The edge doesn't have to be sharp enough to slice meat, just can't be blunt & rounded like most "mauls".


----------



## Rossco (Jan 2, 2016)

Yes. Excellent tool. I have an X25 that's more of an all round maul / axe. Short enough to do damage, light enough to generate head speed. 

Probably works allot better on soft woods like Fir compared to knarly hardwoods.


----------



## 2broke2ride (Jan 2, 2016)

I was just looking on fiskars website, apparently what I have is not an x27 but simply a 36" super splitting axe, they show two different models, mine which has a black head and all black handle then the x27 which has a gray head and black and orange handle. I wonder if there really is any difference, the descriptions seem the same.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 2, 2016)

Great tool. Not just for the easy stuff at all, cuts through knots and crotches nicely too. The head speed and sharpness combined really lets it penetrate into the rounds.


----------



## Omaha419 (Jan 3, 2016)

Got one for Christmas as well. I love it.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 3, 2016)

The hollow handle also allows you to get maximum speed without making your hands numb.
You don't get that "clunk" sound like a maul does.


----------



## AmbDrvr253 (Jan 3, 2016)

I was lucky enough to have started with the X27. Glad I did. Tho I have NO experience with a maul. Do not believe I need to based on what I have read.


----------



## KenLockett (Jan 3, 2016)

2broke2ride said:


> I was just looking on fiskars website, apparently what I have is not an x27 but simply a 36" super splitting axe, they show two different models, mine which has a black head and all black handle then the x27 which has a gray head and black and orange handle. I wonder if there really is any difference, the descriptions seem the same.


I believe they are the same thing.  I heard they changed the colors.


----------



## Hasufel (Jan 3, 2016)

AmbDrvr253 said:


> I was lucky enough to have started with the X27. Glad I did. Tho I have NO experience with a maul. Do not believe I need to based on what I have read.


Starting with a maul just gives you a greater appreciation for the X27. Once you've used a Fiskars, going back to a maul makes it feel like you're clubbing the logs to death.


----------



## 2broke2ride (Jan 3, 2016)

Hasufel said:


> Starting with a maul just gives you a greater appreciation for the X27. Once you've used a Fiskars, going back to a maul makes it feel like you're clubbing the logs to death.


This


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 3, 2016)

2broke2ride said:


> This


The Axe cover is pretty tough too. I swung on a round without taking it off and it only suffered minimal damage.[emoji15]


----------



## bad news (Jan 3, 2016)

2broke2ride said:


> What makes these work so good? Is it the sharpness? I've tried splitting wood with a regular axe and it just can't compare.



A combination of the sharp edge, the long narrow profile, and it being more reasonable weight than many traditional American options are mostly what make it work so well.  There's nothing particularly special about the Fiskars outside of price and availability.  Several other Scandinavian companies (Wetterlings, Hultafors) have produced similar tools for a good long time but they're much more expensive and not commonly found on store shelves in the US.  The Fiskars is a good value.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 3, 2016)

bad news said:


> A combination of the sharp edge, the long narrow profile, and it being more reasonable weight than many traditional American options are mostly what make it work so well.  There's nothing particularly special about the Fiskars outside of price and availability.  Several other Scandinavian companies (Wetterlings, Hultafors) have produced similar tools for a good long time but they're much more expensive and not commonly found on store shelves in the US.  The Fiskars is a good value.


The slick coating doesn't hurt either and seems to hold up pretty well even after a good deal of abuse.


----------



## Jeffm1 (Jan 3, 2016)

2broke2ride said:


> Dad bought me an x27 for Christmas (I asked for it mostly out of curiosity). I have to say that if I had known about this a year and a half ago when I bought my splitter I probably wouldn't have bought the splitter This thing works as great as everyone says it does! We cut 8 white oaks in the yard a couple of weeks ago and I have been processing as time allows and have done all of the splitting thus far by hand. This thing doesn't not beat me up or wear me out anywhere near like my 8 pound maul used to. What makes these work so good? Is it the sharpness? I've tried splitting wood with a regular axe and it just can't compare.


Having both a fiskars and an 8 pound maul also, the fiskars is wayyyy better. I would never recommend a maul over a fiskars.


----------



## Jeffm1 (Jan 3, 2016)

AmbDrvr253 said:


> I was lucky enough to have started with the X27. Glad I did. Tho I have NO experience with a maul. Do not believe I need to based on what I have read.


You don't....


----------



## Jeffm1 (Jan 3, 2016)

Rossco said:


> Yes. Excellent tool. I have an X25 that's more of an all round maul / axe. Short enough to do damage, light enough to generate head speed.
> 
> Probably works allot better on soft woods like Fir compared to knarly hardwoods.


I've spilt Russian olive with my fiskars that I couldn't spilt with anything else. It was difficult but still better than not being able to split it at all.


----------



## Jeffm1 (Jan 3, 2016)

CountryBoy19 said:


> I think it's the sharp, concave wedge design. It works well for 2 reasons. #1 As it drives deeper it forces the wood out in a non-linear fashion. (hard to explain). #2 the wedge design ensures very little surface contact between the wedge & wood, this means it drives deeper for X amount of energy because it loses less energy to friction and it has a MUCH lower tendency to stick in the wood.
> 
> The "sharpness" of the edge only has marginal benefit. Having a razor sharp edge doesn't really gain anything over having a "relatively sharp edge". The edge doesn't have to be sharp enough to slice meat, just can't be blunt & rounded like most "mauls".


What I like about the sharpness is I can drive in in till it gets stuck then flip the round over with the ax head still embedded and drop the whole thing down on the ax head upside down. The weight of the round splits it apart. This technique works really well for those stubborn rounds that don't want to split.


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 3, 2016)

I have about 10 cord split by hand with a Fiskars splitting ax. I do find it interesting that they also sell a splitting maul and refer the X series as splitting axes.


----------



## Mike Z (Jan 3, 2016)

I bought 3 different ones a couple of years ago to experiment with weight and type. I have a Fiskars X27, along with both an 8 lb and a 16 lb maul. The physics of the issue is to optimize over the mass of the maul and the momentum that can be generated by muscle power; the aging git part of the issue is to minimize back aches and heart attacks.

With my scrawny muscles, the 16 pounder (nicknamed mjolnir - the name of Thor's hammer) was the least effective for splitting wood. It worked ok on white ash but I couldn't generate enough, head speed to make it effective on other wood - although my kids loved it when I used it to pulverize some small pumpkins. The 8 pounder works ok on most wood, but leaves my 58 year old back aching the next morning - although by alternating left and right swings, it provides a nice upper body workout. The X27 is far and away the best for (it's) speed and (my) durability. With the Fiskars I can swing 100's of times without hurting afterwards (not much more than 100 whacks a day with the 8 pounder was standard).

On bitternut hickory and black locust the 16 pounder bounced, the 8 pounder was useful, and the Fiskars went through them 'like buttah'. Being able to generate the head speed necessary for getting the most out of mass and momentum is a key thing. On red and white oak, splitting with the Fiskars is incredibly easy. 

The other mauls now mostly collect dust. The only time they generally come out is when someone new comes out to my woodpile and wants to try for themselves.


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 3, 2016)

Jeffm1 said:


> What I like about the sharpness is I can drive in in till it gets stuck then flip the round over with the ax head still embedded and drop the whole thing down on the ax head upside down. The weight of the round splits it apart. This technique works really well for those stubborn rounds that don't want to split.


Other than needing to pick up a heavy round.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 3, 2016)

mass_burner said:


> The Axe cover is pretty tough too. I swung on a round without taking it off and it only suffered minimal damage.[emoji15]


That took a lot to admit that to everyone


----------



## Rossco (Jan 3, 2016)

Jeffm1 said:


> I've spilt Russian olive with my fiskars that I couldn't spilt with anything else. It was difficult but still better than not being able to split it at all.



Right on. 

Being a Finnish product, I imagine it's geared towards the vast habitat of Pine / Fir / Birch in them areas.


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 3, 2016)

Paulywalnut said:


> That took a lot to admit that to everyone


I think that doing stupid things every once in awhile makes you more careful.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Jan 16, 2016)

Just got one from amazon. Wow. Like all have said far easier on the joints and back. Seems to "pop" wood apart as opposed to splitting it with the 8lb. Anybody wrap/pad the top handle in case of an over swing?


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 16, 2016)

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> Anybody wrap/pad the top handle in case of an over swing?


Mine has been bulletproof and have not heard of anyone having a handle break. No need to baby it and Fiskars has been very good about replacment even for minimal damage to the head.


----------



## Hasufel (Jan 16, 2016)

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> Anybody wrap/pad the top handle in case of an over swing?


I overswang mine several times while I was getting used to the longer handle and it's still as solid as the day I got it. Of course I don't recommend doing that, because the vibrations can be pretty hard on the joints.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Jan 16, 2016)

Fiskars has been very good about replacment even for minimal damage to the head.[/QUOTE]
Do I need.to sign up for warranty.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 16, 2016)

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> Do I need.to sign up for warranty.



No. I chipped the head on mine, was probably my fault and no defect in the tool. Contacted them by email and they asked for a picture. 3-4 days later a new showed up at the house. I own and have used a number of Fiskars tools beside the splitting ax. All things considered they are top notch IMO.


----------



## Fly (Jan 17, 2016)

I've got the Fiskars splitting maul as well- think someone on this site wrote it is only available in Europe. There were two sizes/weights in the shop when I bought it- I went with the lighter one. Used it to split 8 cords of mostly oak in one metre long lengths over the last three weeks. It was easy but the pine and spruce mixed in took some work! I use the x27 as well. Nice having both. Lots of people here split with the round laying on the ground at an angle resting on a round and then swing back towards their legs. I use a pickeroon to pull it up and split as you would shorter lengths- if it falls the other way works too. Nice in that I never have to bend over- just pull it up with the pickeroon and then stack.


----------



## Haven (Jan 17, 2016)

jatoxico said:


> Mine has been bulletproof and have not heard of anyone having a handle break. No need to baby it and Fiskars has been very good about replacment even for minimal damage to the head.


My handle broke right where it wrapped around the head. It can happen unfortunely. But, Customer service was wonderful. All I had to do was send a picture and they sent out a new one right away. Even replaced that one a few years later, when I got a chip in the blade.


----------



## saskwoodburner (Jan 17, 2016)

I find they work very well. The head profile and light weight, coupled with speed, is what makes them work so well. Of course if your Fiskars weighs 4 lb, and you only swing it as fast as you do with an 8 lb maul, it's not going to produce the magic. 

 Anyone know what energy I'm talking about? Is it kinetic? Kind of how bullets work in relation to speed.

An 8 lb maul going 10 feet per second has more energy than a 4 lb maul going 10 feet per second. But make the 4 lb maul go 15 feet per second, and even though the weight is half, it will have more energy than the 8 lb maul.


----------



## drz1050 (Jan 17, 2016)

Have any of you ever tried a sharp 6 lb ax eye maul? Note the key words there.. 

The fiskars is a good tool, and I agree, far better than a dull 8 lb'er.

The 6 lb is by far my favorite though. Just as easy to swing as the Fiskars for me, it's equally as good on the small stuff, and better on the big rounds. I also prefer wooden handles. I only use the 8 lb for driving wedges now.


----------



## nola mike (Jan 18, 2016)

KenLockett said:


> I believe they are the same thing.  I heard they changed the colors.


Fiskars told me that the orange handle on the x27 is for more vibration damping. Don't know how much of a difference it makes. I have an x27 and an x25; I may actually prefer the x25, and I'm 6'2.


----------



## BigFir (Jan 18, 2016)

drz1050 said:


> Have any of you ever tried a sharp 6 lb ax eye maul? Note the key words there..
> 
> The fiskars is a good tool, and I agree, far better than a dull 8 lb'er.
> 
> The 6 lb is by far my favorite though. Just as easy to swing as the Fiskars for me, it's equally as good on the small stuff, and better on the big rounds. I also prefer wooden handles. I only use the 8 lb for driving wedges now.



I don't care to fix another wood handle in my life, nothing annoyed me more then a loose head. Even have a little fiskars so the wife has to work too!


----------



## splions (Jan 18, 2016)

I got an x27 for Christmas...wish I would have bought one a LONG time ago.  Sure makes splitting by hand fast and easy.


----------



## drz1050 (Jan 18, 2016)

BigFir said:


> I don't care to fix another wood handle in my life, nothing annoyed me more then a loose head. Even have a little fiskars so the wife has to work too!



Fair... loose handles are definitely no fun at all, that's why I typically just buy heads off ebay, then hang them myself. Oldest one I've done is about 5 years old now, and still solid as a rock. 

I've found that many ax/ maul heads are hung upside down. The eye should be tapered, with the larger side on TOP. Once the wedge is driven in, if the head was to slip it would only get tighter.. like a pickaxe.


----------



## jetsam (Jan 18, 2016)

Fly said:


> I've got the Fiskars splitting maul as well- think someone on this site wrote it is only available in Europe. There were two sizes/weights in the shop when I bought it- I went with the lighter one. Used it to split 8 cords of mostly oak in one metre long lengths over the last three weeks. It was easy but the pine and spruce mixed in took some work! I use the x27 as well. Nice having both. Lots of people here split with the round laying on the ground at an angle resting on a round and then swing back towards their legs. I use a pickeroon to pull it up and split as you would shorter lengths- if it falls the other way works too. Nice in that I never have to bend over- just pull it up with the pickeroon and then stack.



What's better for tough, gnarly wood- the x27 or the fiskars maul?  Their maul seems to not have much discussion on the internet and the x27 has this massive fanclub. (Old 8lb maul user here, thinking of trying either the fiskars maul or x27.)


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 18, 2016)

jetsam said:


> What's better for tough, gnarly wood- the x27 or the fiskars maul?  Their maul seems to not have much discussion on the internet and the x27 has this massive fanclub. (Old 8lb maul user here, thinking of trying either the fiskars maul or x27.)


I use the Fiskars for nearly everything. I have a maul and wedge that I use now and then if I need to pound through something. Seems to me if you already have a maul getting another one would be redundant even if it's a little better.

The splitting ax is cheap enough, get one. From what I've seen very few people give them bad marks.


----------



## JSeery (Jan 19, 2016)

saskwoodburner said:


> Anyone know what energy I'm talking about? Is it kinetic? Kind of how bullets work in relation to speed.



Yes, it is kinetic energy.  The formula is that kinetic energy equals one half of the mass times velocity squared.  Doubling the speed quadruples the kinetic energy, whereas doubling the mass will just double the kinetic energy.


----------



## BEConklin (Jan 19, 2016)

I think one of the greatest benefits to the X27 is the significant reduction in the amount of shock that is transmitted to the user when it whacks into a round. I guess that's because of the hollow handle design....but I'm pushing 60 and it sure helps


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Jan 19, 2016)

JSeery said:


> Yes, it is kinetic energy.  The formula is that kinetic energy equals one half of the mass times velocity squared.  Doubling the speed quadruples the kinetic energy, whereas doubling the mass will just double the kinetic energy.


Gotta love physics. The formula requires about a 50% increase in velocity compared to the 8lb mall to see a significant increase in total energy, which for most should be easily obtained. Doubling the mass, we know our velocity would not remain a constant. Other variables aside, this thing has the advantage. I love it.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 20, 2016)

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> Gotta love physics. *The formula requires about a 50% increase in velocity compared to the 8lb mall to see a significant increase in total energy, which for most should be easily obtained. *Doubling the mass, we know our velocity would not remain a constant. Other variables aside, this thing has the advantage. I love it.


Don't matter, some still won't believe it.


----------



## Oldman47 (Jan 20, 2016)

My wife thinks physics has to do with things encouraging bowel movements. Go figure.


----------



## moresnow (Jan 20, 2016)

What is the preferred method to sharpen the Fiskars? Mine almost looks serated at this point. I have done all of my splitting in a tire on a huge round. No dirt/rocks. Unless they were stuck to the wood being split. Still works fine but I'd like to tune it up.


----------



## Haven (Jan 20, 2016)

moresnow said:


> What is the preferred method to sharpen the Fiskars? Mine almost looks serated at this point. I have done all of my splitting in a tire on a huge round. No dirt/rocks. Unless they were stuck to the wood being split. Still works fine but I'd like to tune it up.


 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000950Q4/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
I use one of these. Give it a few swipes while chopping.  Works great. But, not sure how well it'll work on a blade that is really dinged up. These axes work best when real sharp.


----------



## Jeffm1 (Jan 20, 2016)

jetsam said:


> What's better for tough, gnarly wood- the x27 or the fiskars maul?  Their maul seems to not have much discussion on the internet and the x27 has this massive fanclub. (Old 8lb maul user here, thinking of trying either the fiskars maul or x27.)


I vote the x27. Its so sharp I have even cut through knots with it.


----------



## HighCountry (Jan 22, 2016)

Just got my Fiskars X27 last night and had to split a couple before the sun went completely down. I have not split wood in over 20 years, which is significant since I am in my mid-30s, so I was worried about my swing and impressing my 11 year old son. First round exploded in half with a very satisfying pop. I have a feeling that all of the research before this purchase is going to pay off. The boy and I are going to spend a significant portion of the weekend splitting, and trying to not get hurt. If everything goes well I will report back next week, hopefully with some pictures. Thanks to everyone on this thread, and a few others, for the information for this new firewood obsessed guy.

Stay frosty.


----------



## JSeery (Jan 22, 2016)

HighCountry said:


> Just got my Fiskars X27 last night and had to split a couple before the sun went completely down. I have not split wood in over 20 years, which is significant since I am in my mid-30s, so I was worried about my swing and impressing my 11 year old son. First round exploded in half with a very satisfying pop. I have a feeling that all of the research before this purchase is going to pay off. The boy and I are going to spend a significant portion of the weekend splitting, and trying to not get hurt. If everything goes well I will report back next week, hopefully with some pictures. Thanks to everyone on this thread, and a few others, for the information for this new firewood obsessed guy.
> 
> Stay frosty.


If you are really worried about hitting yourself, you might want to use an old tire.  Just put the tire on the chopping block and put the rounds inside the tire.  Any underswing or swing through should be stopped by the tire.  This has the added benefit of helping to hold up the rounds you are focusing on, allowing you to resplit the halves without bending over to pick them up off the ground.  I just set my tire on top of the block so I can remove it easily, but I've seen others bolt the tire onto the block so it won't move.  Of course, this assumes your block is as wide or wider than the tire.


----------



## drz1050 (Jan 22, 2016)

For the boy: think about getting a Council Tool boy's axe. Shorter handle, lighter weight.. and even if he doesn't like it, they're still very useful for limbing or any light duty work. I use mine more often than my full size axe.

It's not a great splitter, but will split the small stuff no problem.


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris (Jan 22, 2016)

Haven said:


> My handle broke right where it wrapped around the head. It can happen unfortunely. But, Customer service was wonderful. All I had to do was send a picture and they sent out a new one right away. Even replaced that one a few years later, when I got a chip in the blade.



You can add me to club. I also broke a Fiskars. I think that's a testament to our incredible strength and manhood. And possibly poor aim.


----------



## sepulvd (Jan 23, 2016)

I always use my fiskars but i might need to go buy a maul and wedge because the x27 is just bouncing of the rounds


----------



## HighCountry (Jan 25, 2016)

HighCountry said:


> Just got my Fiskars X27 last night and had to split a couple before the sun went completely down. I have not split wood in over 20 years, which is significant since I am in my mid-30s, so I was worried about my swing and impressing my 11 year old son. First round exploded in half with a very satisfying pop. I have a feeling that all of the research before this purchase is going to pay off. The boy and I are going to spend a significant portion of the weekend splitting, and trying to not get hurt. If everything goes well I will report back next week, hopefully with some pictures. Thanks to everyone on this thread, and a few others, for the information for this new firewood obsessed guy.
> 
> Stay frosty.


Had a great day on Saturday splitting with the X27.  Took it pretty slow, as I haven't split wood by hand for quite a while, but got enough split to be satisfied.  Looking forward to many more days of hand splitting.


----------



## HighCountry (Jan 25, 2016)

HighCountry said:


> Had a great day on Saturday splitting with the X27.  Took it pretty slow, as I haven't split wood by hand for quite a while, but got enough split to be satisfied.  Looking forward to many more days of hand splitting.


Had an issue uploading photos, but I think it works now.


----------



## Fly (Jan 25, 2016)

Here It's the Fiskars splitting maul I mentioned- did make a difference with the big oak rounds from a tree that was lying on the ground for a year when compared to the x27/25. They bounced off but the maul did the job and then I went back to the lighter ones when possible.


----------



## sepulvd (Jan 26, 2016)

Gonna check out the maul


----------



## Jeffm1 (May 24, 2016)

jatoxico said:


> Mine has been bulletproof and have not heard of anyone having a handle break. No need to baby it and Fiskars has been very good about replacment even for minimal damage to the head.


Well, I will be the first then. I actually broke my handle.  The Fiskars people really do stand behind their product. After breaking the handle, I went to their website and filled out the warranty form and attached a photo. They didn't give me one bit of grief or trying to weasel out of anything. They just sent me an email back saying I would get a new axe in the mail in 12 to 15 business days and they did. They sent me a brand new one and I'm good as gold now. I will be buying Fiskars products in the future if I need anything for cutting or sawing. You can buy one of their products once and that will be the last time you have to spend money on it they stand behind their product that much. Fiskars is far superior to the crap made in China that breaks in 6 months and then you have to buy another one.


----------



## Jeffm1 (May 12, 2017)

Jeffm1 said:


> I vote the x27. Its so sharp I have even cut through knots with it.


Knots? What knots? Clean through 'em!


----------



## rowerwet (May 13, 2017)

I bought the X27 as soon as I got into heating with wood 5 years ago. My dad dug out his old maul, and I tried it once.
I remember helping him split the firewood when I was a kid,  and now can't believe I could even swing that thing. Those big heavy old mauls are a major pain!
the X27 is great and has been for years now, I just bought the fiskars maul,  but find it isn't really an improvement over the X27,  except for a few cases. 
I also bought a XA22 pickaroon by Fiskars,  if you love the X27, (or don't ) you have to buy a XA22. One session of picking and stacking splits and I will never work on wood again without it!
it even is a back and time saver for moving big rounds to split.


----------



## KindredSpiritzz (May 14, 2017)

Hmmm i had one a few days and wasnt impressed, ended up returning it.


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 15, 2017)

I bought an x27 a few weeks ago with HD gift cards, I split a number of logs and I personally don't see the difference between a regular axe and this one, the only thing I think is different is the axe is lite weight so you wont fatigue as fast.


----------



## Jeffm1 (May 15, 2017)

kennyp2339 said:


> I bought an x27 a few weeks ago with HD gift cards, I split a number of logs and I personally don't see the difference between a regular axe and this one, the only thing I think is different is the axe is lite weight so you wont fatigue as fast.


Try 4 cords.


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 15, 2017)

Jeffm1 said:


> Try 4 cords.


my hat is off to you


----------



## ValleyCottageSplitter (May 15, 2017)

I also joined the x27 club two weeks ago. It is way better than my old 5lb maul. The length, wedge shape and teflon coating seem to be the winning factors. I dont think the light handle affects the splitting much since the rotational inertia is about the same but it reduces the overall weight for handling.

The problem with it is that the edge is so fragile.  I've swung at a round on the ground and it dug in the dirt and mashed 3-4 marks into the edge. I told myself I would only use a chopping block, then accidentally did it once more yesterday and left it with three more marks in the blade.


----------



## Tar12 (May 15, 2017)

While the X27 has its place it is no substitute for the Fiskars maul.The X27 shines in smallish straight grained stuff for speed and efficiency....BUT it will not out pace the Fiskars maul in productivity in larger pieces...thats a fact...I have 40 cord of White Oak,Red Oak,Burr Oak,Cherry,Ash,Locust that I used them both on.... I use the 2 in tandem...maul for splitting and quartering the big stuff and the X27 to wrap things up.I did not split every bit of the 40 cord with them but used them enough to get to know them real well...I found that the X27 did a lot of bouncing and hand stinging on larger rounds...where as that was not the case with the Fiskars maul...I like and use the maul so much I bought another one.


----------



## jatoxico (May 15, 2017)

I don't split a lot of smallish, straight grained wood. The X25 is my go to, far better than my maul.


----------



## Jeffm1 (May 15, 2017)

Tar12 said:


> While the X27 has its place it is no substitute for the Fiskars maul.The X27 shines in smallish straight grained stuff for speed and efficiency....BUT it will not out pace the Fiskars maul in productivity in larger pieces...thats a fact...I have 40 cord of White Oak,Red Oak,Burr Oak,Cherry,Ash,Locust that I used them both on.... I use the 2 in tandem...maul for splitting and quartering the big stuff and the X27 to wrap things up.I did not split every bit of the 40 cord with them but used them enough to get to know them real well...I found that the X27 did a lot of bouncing and hand stinging on larger rounds...where as that was not the case with the Fiskars maul...I like and use the maul so much I bought another one.
> View attachment 197497


It's good to have many arrows in your quiver. A variety of tools for different situations, which certainly is the case with wood.


----------



## Rangerbait (May 15, 2017)

A slight variation on the tire method that really works well with an x27


----------



## Woody5506 (May 17, 2017)

Well I'm gonna be the odd man out here and say that for me personally I'd way rather use my Stihl pro maul than my x27. No contest whatsoever. The x27 swings easy but I honestly feel more comfortable and productive with the heavier Stihl maul.

I've heard a lot of talk of people refusing to ever spend over $100 on a maul, so if most of them are using cheap ones then I'd understand the Fiskars out doing those same mauls, within the same price range.

I never hurt my back swinging a maul or axe until I started extensively using the x27. For that reason I now only use it sparingly, and stick with the Stihl for 95% of splitting.


----------



## JSeery (May 19, 2017)

Tar12 said:


> While the X27 has its place it is no substitute for the Fiskars maul.The X27 shines in smallish straight grained stuff for speed and efficiency....BUT it will not out pace the Fiskars maul in productivity in larger pieces...thats a fact...I have 40 cord of White Oak,Red Oak,Burr Oak,Cherry,Ash,Locust that I used them both on.... I use the 2 in tandem...maul for splitting and quartering the big stuff and the X27 to wrap things up.I did not split every bit of the 40 cord with them but used them enough to get to know them real well...I found that the X27 did a lot of bouncing and hand stinging on larger rounds...where as that was not the case with the Fiskars maul...I like and use the maul so much I bought another one.
> View attachment 197497


I agree.  Fiskars maul for the big stuff, and then switch to the X27 for cleaning it up.  Great combination.  If you have really knotty wood, the x27 might just bounce but the maul will power through.  I love the cushioning in the maul and also use it to drive my wedges.


----------



## HisTreeNut (May 21, 2017)

I have a Fiskars and it is my weapon of choice...not a lot is doesn't go through, although it takes a few whacks on larger rounds.
The front row of my stack is all Fiskars...she's a beast to say the least.


----------

